# Zee Kidded!



## Sweet Gum Minis

Zee is due 12-31-09 and is starting to show. So I guess that makes her 78 days into her pregnancy. I don't normally keep such an early thread on my girls but I'm super excited to see these babies and eager to know what she's got in store. Here she is from today...


















I'm beyond excited!!! I'm so glad she settled and is doing so well. She kept giving me the evil eye when I'd take her picture. I don't guess she's thrilled about photos.  She had triplets in her last kidding. I sure hope she's got healthy multiples this time too. She's 9 years old so these babies are even more special to me!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

exciting - I remember how excited you were to get her

who is the proud daddy?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

Congrats cant waite to see your babies. Hope everything goes well for you and your doe.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

Daddy is River, I hope to get a boy and a girl from her. I need at least another doe if that's possible, but anything healthy and happy works for me. 

Yes I am super excited about this! She's extremely long bodied and already carrying low. I can't wait!


----------



## liz

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

Very pretty girl! I hope she has triplets again....will be anxious to see if that belly is gonna give you :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

I will keep my fingers crossed for you Ashley!! She is a GORGEOUS girl!!!!!!! :thumb: :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

Very pretty girl!!!! I hope she gives you :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

Thanks everyone! I hope to get at least one boy. I plan to keep one here for next year's breedings. Even if she had a single I'd rather it be a boy. I need a new buck.

Oh boy I can't wait!!! Couple more weeks and we should be able to feel a little udder coming in.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

Wow she looks really good. 
Can't wait to see her kids. :dance: 
You think you started the kidding thread early, it was all I could do to keep from starting one for Daisy the day after she was bred. :slapfloor:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

I am so excited to see what Zee has for you! She is a real gem that is for sure. best of luck and wishing you nothing but an easy kidding with healthy babies as a result!!! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread*

Thanks Tina! I think the udder may start in another week or so. I check a week ago I think it was and didn't feel much yet. She had a little bit of udder when she got here so I just don't recall how flat it was when she'd dried off. lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*11-20-09 Update*

We're on day 109 today. Steadily getting closer! Zee is starting to get her udder but she's not too keen on showing it off yet. lol Here she is from today...

























I'm guessing twins at this point. She wasn't small to begin with and though she is extremely long bodied, I still tend to think she'll have twins. Could be a single for that matter. I'd love to believe more of course. Triplets or quads would be wonderful. Can't wait, whatever she has!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

yah my guess is twins -- btu she does have over a month to go


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

:girl: :baby:


----------



## liz

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

I think twins as well...and hopefully :girl: :boy: for you.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

Thanks! Yes she does have a month and Lord knows they have proven me wrong on guesses before so anythings possible.  That's part of the fun, waiting to see how many, what colors and boys/girls!  Can't wait!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

She is beautiful...it's going to be hard waiting for those kids!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

She is looking great all big and preggers. :dance: I am getting excited for you. Your getting so close! :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

she is looking GREAT Ashley!!! I can't wait to see what she gives you!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

Time sure is ticking by slowly. Doesn't help its right around the holidays too. This time of year is always slow anyway. But once the holidays are over and the end of the year approaches, my kiddings will all start. Can't wait!


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

I dunno??? I don't know a lot about goats, but I say :baby: :baby: :baby: !!!! :leap: We'll see keep us posted!! :wink: PLEASE


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee (Zillionaire's) Kidding Thread! New Pics 11-20!*

Thanks everyone! This is her first kidding here so she's got me guessing and I have no clue how many she's going to bless us with. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! 30 Days till Due!!!!*

30 Days and Zee will hit 150!!! I'm so excited! Babies will be here in no time!

I am living totally vicariously through the rest of you who have babies either just born or soon to be. I am so thrilled!!!! :stars: :clap: :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

Zee's already on day 129! Can you believe it? The day is quickly approaching. Here she is from this evening...




























She isn't showing off her backside so I didn't get any udder pics. She's uddering in good but she's really hairy right now. I'll be clipping her on day 140 or there abouts. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

cant wait to see what she gives you! :clap: :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

I can't believe its just 10 days till she's on 140! Its getting here quickly but slowly at the same time.


----------



## liz

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

She sure is carrying them low...I would not be surprised if there were :girl: :girl: :boy: in there!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

I sure hope so Liz!!!  :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

Looking good.

I have a doe that is due December 29th, so we will have to see who goes first.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

Cool! Zee's already acting like she's getting close but I think she just loves to suck it up and of course to drive me crazy. She's not near ready yet but she's going to be sure to get into habits that leave me guessing so I'll never know when she's ready.

I bet your doe will go first though. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. :clap:


----------



## shanzone2001

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

Thanks! Yes she does have a month and Lord knows they have proven me wrong on guesses before so anythings possible. That's part of the fun, waiting to see how many, what colors and boys/girls! Can't wait!

:GAAH: How funny! I can't stand the suspense!!! I want to know NOW!!!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

Liz...I totally agree with you...I think she's got :girl: :girl: :boy: in there!! She is carrying quite low! I am so excited for babies!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Kidding Thread! Due 12-31-09!!!*

Time is ticking away! Not quick enough though really. Course there's Christmas go get through first. Yikes! That's almost here already!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Zee Day 139*

Zee is now on day 139, the real countdown has begun! I don't really think she'll go before 147 though. So I think we've got a good week yet to go. Course they all tend to do things their own way don't they? [wink2]

She does appear to have dropped I think. Here's photos from today...
















Very hairy udder...
























My husband Steve feeding the does...
Hallelujah in his lap, counterclockwise: Anna (chocolate buckskin) Fuchsia (gold), Echinacea (buckskin) and Zee.








Counterclockwise again: Fuchsia, Echinacea, Hallelujah's behind (gold/white), Zee and Anna right next to Steve.









I can't wait!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Zee Day 139! New Pics...*

nice goats...Zee is looking great....babies soon...  :greengrin:


----------



## Mully

*Re: Zee Day 139! New Pics...*

LOL she will probably kid on Christmas when you having dinner or opening presents ... goats like to kid when you are busy ... Good luck and keep us posted. Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 139! New Pics...*

Yes they sure do! Who knows with Zee, this is her first kidding here and I don't know what she tends to kid on. She doesn't have much udder yet. Hope that thing fills in!


----------



## liz

*Re: Zee Day 139! New Pics...*

Shes definately dropped! I am leaning towards after next Sunday though...her udder is changing but not filled just yet. You'll be ok with next week right? :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 139! New Pics...*

Yes waiting is fine by me. Maybe we'll get a long stretch of warm weather by then. Yeah right. No such luck. They're calling for another winter mix around Christmas Eve. Ugh!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 144!*

No Christmas babies today! Shew, what a relief. We have two more parties to go to today and its pouring the rain down. Plenty to be preoccupied with. Tomorrow'll be nice. Maybe she'll decide to kid then. Its suppose to be the warmest day of the week I believe. We'll see. I did clip her yesterday, trimmed feet and have got her set-up for stalling at night. So that's good. Glad that's one less thing to do. Her udder hasn't changed any so we may still have a few days.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 145!*

No babies today. Slowing filling up and she has dropped some more but her ligs haven't changed. Still waiting...


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Zee Day 145!*

:GAAH:


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Day 145!*

How exciting, the last few days always seem the longest, soon you'll have kids! :leap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: Zee Day 145!*

Im with Rowdykids- :GAAH:

But I cant wait for your babies! Im waiting for babies myself but mine wont be due til spring into summer. :sun: :hair:

Hope you get :girl: :boy: :girl: and :stars: :balloons:  :fireworks:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 145!*

Hope your right!


----------



## liz

*Re: Zee Day 145!*

Looks like she will be making you wait til at least Monday after all :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 145!*

Sure is looking that way. Hubby thinks she'll wait till her due date. He maybe right. Who knows.


----------



## SDK

*Re: Zee Day 145!*

new years eve babies would be fun... lol exactly 12:01


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 146!*

Here she is from this evening. Still a ways to go.
























Can't wait! Sunny till Thursday I believe and she's due Thursday. My DH thinks she'll kid then when its raining. LOL He's probably right. :wink:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Zee Day 146!*

Of COURSE she's going to wait until it rains!!! LOL :ROFL: Duh Mom what else would you expect... HEHEHEHE.... 
She looks great... can't wait to see the new arrivals... whenever they decide to show their cute little faces! LOL

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Day 146!*

Does look like she's gonna make you wait a little longer...Who's the daddy??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 146!*

J-Nels SQ River Birch is daddy of these kids...








Excuse the butcher job. LOL Before I bought a good set of clippers and my other clippers died.

Here's his dam MCH/CH J-Nels ER Dumplin...









Here's Zee set-up and full of milk...









She's 9 years old now so you can imagine how excited I am to see these babies!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Zee Day 146!*

Awe New Years babies would be so neat!  
I can't wait to see what you get! Fingers crossed for :boy: :girl: :girl: for you!


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Day 146!*

Wow the udders look very similar. You should get some wonderful kids out of that breeding...
:stars:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Day 146!*

LOL what if she did kid new years? Like at 11:50pm and 12:10 A.m. You'd have to tattoo Z on the first kid and A on the second. LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 147!*

You know I've never thought of that. How weird that would be!

Well no babies today. She's looking the same again. No changes. She will surely wait till the nasty weather hits. Ugh! :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee Day 147!*

She has sunk in, I would say you will have babies really soon.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 147!*

Her ligaments are super super low this evening. Maybe we'll luck out and get a doubled udder and no ligs by morning and the beat the storms!!! I can hope right??? ray:


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Day 147!*

Hope so! ray: coming your way for an easy safe kidding!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 147!*

Well she's been snoozing and chewing cud in one corner all morning. Looking comfortable for the most part. I'll be going down here in a few minutes to feed. Hope there's something good to report.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 148!*

Gosh!!! :hair: No babies today either.  Guess she's holding out for the nasty weather or the super cold nights to kid. So we're still waiting....


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Day 148!*

Pretty cold here today 15 degrees and very windy. YUK
Still we have had kids with weather in the single digits do fine.
Just not quite as much fun.


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee Day 148!*

OK, the race is on. Who will go first yours or mine? I thought forsure Penny was going to go last night. :?


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Day 148!*

Come on, Zee! 
:leap: give us some excitement to tie us over until our kidding season starts! :leap:.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 148!*

I know, I thought Penny Lane would surely go first but we're both still waiting! Getting ready to go feed and put them up. Check her again then. Hope there's something new to report....


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Day 148!*

Anything new?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Last night her ligaments were pretty much gone. Neither I or my husband could feel them but she didn't have the "gone gone" feeling yet. So I listened to her overnight with the baby monitor and they were nice and quiet last night. This morning before my husband left for work he told me she'd just been laying there eating her cud. She's been doing the same since I've been up. Laying there either snoozing or chewing cud by the gate. So here in a little bit I'll be going down to feed and I'll check her then. Hope we're almost there!


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

She is torturing you for sure. LOL How's Geneviere doing? she already has udder development? Love to see pics...hint, hint, :shades:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Torturing is putting it mildly. :GAAH:

Here's Gwen's udder from the other day...









She's got a lot for a doe not due to the end of Feb!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Wow. quite the udder development going on there Who is she out of?


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

I believe our girls are holding out together. They want to see who can bring in the new year with babies. :stars: :fireworks:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

:drool: :drool: I can't wait to see that udder on Gwen filled up!! :dance:


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Thanks for posting the picture of Gwen, She has a cute First freshening hind end. Great udder development with :shocked: excellent teat size. Runaround was just saying it looks like Dorcas's FF udder with better teats! You must be pleased so far.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Day 149!*



Idahodreamer said:


> Wow. quite the udder development going on there Who is she out of?


Gwen is out of Doublegate TT Petite and Kid's Corral PT Cruiser who I now own. 

Hope you don't mind me answering Ashley


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 149!*



RunAround said:


> Gwen is out of Doublegate TT Petite and Kid's Corral PT Cruiser who I now own.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me answering Ashley


Nope, not at all. Yep she's out of Petite and Cruiser. She's bred to SGM S Faith's Revelation. The funny thing is Gwen has always flown by under the radar and being a bottle baby and my daughters pet she wasn't one I thought a whole lot about. However being one of the only two bred to Revelation this year and also coming in with that beautiful udder has only slid her up into my top spots to watch. I am shocked how much she already has bagged in but also how nicely it is filling too. Can't wait to see these girls all fresh!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Super cute little doe. she's on my 'udder' watch. lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Well at feeding Zee was the same again. No real changes. Her udder is a tad bit bigger and her ligaments are super super low but not officially gone. It has started to sleet and rain a little. Guess we really might have New Year's babies at this rate. I'll check her again before bed and will be listening to her on the monitor overnight each night till she kids. Hope that's not many more nights. :sigh:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

:snow: Its snowing here! Checked Zee just now and she's pretty much the same but there's a dusting already on the ground and its coming down hard.


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Supposed to snow here today as well. Thinking about your Zee and hoping that things are progressing nicely for you! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

OH MY GOODNESS.

Like I said in the other one. I think they are holding off for the Fireworks. They want to think all the commotion is for their babies :fireworks: :fireworks:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

No babies today. I'm holding out hope for babies tonight or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

OOO I am going to say tonight at 11:50pm the first kid will be born. :wink: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

I sure wish those ligaments would go! I'll be doing another check here in a few minutes.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Wow what is she waiting for?!

You better be naming one of those doe kids Eve :wink: New years Eve

And maybe a buckling Auld Lang Syne? :greengrin:

Get the hint Zee? We want kids- like now!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

Your thinking the same thing as me! I thought of Auld Lang Syne too and I liked adding Z's to stuff like ReZolution etc. LOL I've been jotting a few down just in case. Champagne, Countdown, etc. I like adding z's though so it'll be a little tougher. That is if she ever kids!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Day 149!*

I would really love pics.  
Come on, Zee! We need some :girl: :girl:.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

I did take a couple new ones but there's not much to show...


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

She is so pretty. She looks totally at ease! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

She's not showing any signs of being stressed or pre-laborish. She's just laying around. She wanted out of her stall when I took that pic, but otherwise she's not bothered about being in there.

I won't check her again till feed time but watching her on the camera though.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

She making me: :hair: . I can't imagine what she's doing to you! 
Are you thinking twins or trips?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

I'm trying to expect low numbers so that if that's what she has I won't be disappointed. So I figure a single or twins. If she has more I'll be beyond thrilled.  My daughter (7) guesses she'll have triplet doelings. Boy that'd be nice. Hehe I wouldn't mind keeping a buckling but the rest can be girls as I want to keep some doelings too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Finally! Her rump is mush. I 'thought' I felt one super rubber bandish ligament in there but I'm not positive. She's really mushed up that rump now though. Stevie thought her udder looked a bit bigger but I've seen it numerous times today and can't tell a change in it.

So we're starting to get there. I'll check her again later and people are already firing off Fireworks so she's bound not to rest well either. She didn't eat her grain like usual and actually talked to me! She is silent normally, this doe doesn't talk. LOL This is the first time I've heard her bleat. So cute! Was so soft and sweet.  Can't wait to see these babies! Hope that udder starts doubling soon so I'll know we're really getting there. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Yep ...sounds real close.....happy and healthy kidding..... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

nice. sounds good! :thumb:

ya know tonight is a Full Blue Moon, with a partial eclipse!! lots of breeders say that they have many births on full moons...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

I want to go back through my kiddings and see how many were born on full moons. Might give me something to do so I'm not staring at the camera screen. Hehe

Those would be good names for kids though.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

I hope babies are on the way for you soon.  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Right on track for 11:50pm  :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

She's been laying near her gate all evening. Can't wait to see these babies!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Come on girl!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Well so far I haven't seen anything new. Might have been my wishful thinking. Maybe she just stretched or something.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Im betting New Year's Morning Babies! :dance: Come on,Zee!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

She's done nothing for about 40 minutes now. She has just laid there and chewed her cud, nibbling hay and staring at my camera with big glowing eyes. LOL Hubby'll be up for a while so I'm going to try to catch a couple z's. Wish me luck. Firework central out there.


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Bring on those New Years :girl: :girl: :girl:!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see them!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Happy New Year!!!

Heading to bed, maybe we'll get some babies later today.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Darn!!! LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Day 150!*

Zee was snoozing and chewing cud this morning in pretty much the same spot as when hubby went to bed. Went and fed the goats this morning, no change. I'm so frustrated and really starting to freak out. At least when the others who've kidded on 151 had lost ligaments and had bigger udders in the morning feed. Zee has no change. I felt like her ligaments were more like yesterday morning again. Hubby thinks her ligaments are more mushy but to me she was more mushy last night. So I guess if she hasn't kidded by tomorrow I'm calling the vet.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Ugh- are you 100% sure of her due date? No later possible date? :scratch:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Let's think positive. (Come on, Zee!!!) Maybe there's a slow blooming doe in there that's not quite ready yet and she's slowing things down. I'm thinking babies tonight or tomorrow morning. Have you given her red raspberry? You can get the tea at the grocery. I always dump the tea bags on some grain. That might help some. It ups the milk a bit, too, and has Vit C in it which is a bonus.

Come on, Zee... babies before mom goes :hair: :GAAH: :GAAH: At least :girl: and :boy: and we'll throw you a :stars: :balloons:


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

So sorry those babies are making you wait sooo long, Zee is probably sick of it too, if that's any consolation. Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Yep, 100% sure on the due date. She was bred 8-3-09 and may have stayed overnight with River in the breeding pen so she might be 150 today if she settled the second day. All I recorded in my notes was she was staying in there with him till she came out of heat but I never noted when exactly I took her out. The 5th I noted another doe in heat so she wasn't still penned then. She never was bred again, she's one of the ones who had just the one date. She's certainly close just not quite there yet for some reason. Going down to see her in a minute. She's been eating hay on the and her udder almost looks bigger. I'll take the camera.


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Well, I guess neither of the girls really wanted the Firework attention. I but she will go tomorrow. She just wants to hold on a day longer then Penny Lane did.

How are the ligs?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Speaking of her ligaments...





































They're not there but she's not as mushy as she could be yet either. Udder is slowly getting bigger but still not there yet either.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:hair:


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

I feel as if I am reliving Belle....but I'm sure it will be worth the wait...just hang in there :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:hammer: I'll be totally insane by the time they get here.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*



> I'll be totally insane by the time they get here.


 :hug:


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

I know....but you will regain your sanity in time..lol :hug: It happens to the best of us...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

She's eating hay like there's no tomorrow. She's even getting a bit territorial of the hay wrack. This is unusual for her. Only goats she's either equal to or submissive to is Fuchsia and Anna. Luna is her best bud and right now its just Fuchsia at one end of the wrack and Luna and Zee at the other end nearest the gate. She's run pretty much all the others out. She isn't usually like that though. She's not acting off at all, just ravenous with the hay. I actually see a little udder from the side and rear views which means it must be getting a wee bit bigger. Didn't feel for any babies. I'll do that this evening.


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Attitude change could mean she is getting closer! Come on Zee!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Once they start going nuts eating I know they are getting closer. I figure it's cause they know they are going to be busy and not able to eat hay for a little bit LOL


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Woohoo!!!   Babies soon!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

She's pigged out and has moved out of the barn and up the hill to lay near a tree which is actually right below my den windows. She's laying there which is unusal for her. She usually gets her fill and claims the doghouse in the barn and overlooks everyone else eating. I do hope these changes mean more are to come and then babies. I surely need some baby goats!


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:girl: :girl: :leap:


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Babies soon. :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Well she stood by that tree for ages and now she's moved back down to the barn. I have noticed she's not laying around much like she tends to do. She's standing. Right now with her front feet on the dog house (which is just about burried in the hay on the floor) and chewing cud. Luna is laying at the other end of the dog house. May go check her again soon.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:GAAH:

I don't know what the story is. Her udder is slowly growing but too slow for it to double anytime soon. Can't really tell with the ligs, they don't seem to have changed.

We're never going to get babies at this rate. :sigh: I'm so anxious to see them too.


----------



## crocee

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Shes looking to see if your going anywhere soon. As soon as you leave she will pop those babies out. :ROFL:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:hair: When are they coming out?????? That girl sure is a PRO at the waiting game! SHEESH

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## liz

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

O my, here I am getting anxious for the next 6 1/2 WEEKS to fly by and Zee still has you waiting!

My guess is that she'll have you to the point of an upset stomach and high anxiety before she decides to unload. She certainly doesn't sound as though she's in any type of distress....She'll go soon. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

I just don't know what to think. Its going to be cold tonight, in the 20s. I guess I'd rather she didn't deliver in the super cold but I don't mind bringing her and babies in tonight either if that's what it takes to get them here.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Geez, she's really trying to make you go crazy!
Hope she kids soon with healthy babies. :hug:


----------



## shanzone2001

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> I just don't know what to think. Its going to be cold tonight, in the 20s. I guess I'd rather she didn't deliver in the super cold but I don't mind bringing her and babies in tonight either if that's what it takes to get them here.


I love to hear about animals being taken good care of and loved...they are blessed to have you!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Thank you! It wouldn't be the first time I've brought moms and babies in. LOL I had a doe in 2007 kid in early April, normally that means good temperatures, that year it was a super cold week. Like 20s at night I think it was. Her kid was cold after we'd gotten her dried off so I set-up a crate for mom and baby in the house. After a couple days they were able to go back outside. During the days I'd put them outside in a pen with lots of grass and play area for mom and baby and just bring them in at night. They days were really nice.

This year in early March we had a doe kid just after dark and it was suppose to be in the teens. Needless to say mom and her triplets moved in the house for the night and they stayed in the utility room for a few days. That was funny. LOL We literally bedded it down like a stall. hehe

I'll have to be careful with Zee though, she does not like cats and has charged our barn cat a few times. I happen to have 5 indoor cats. LOL So I'll have to make sure they're closed off good. We didn't have a problem with Minuet and her triplets with the cats. I used a baby gate and a blanket over the gate to keep the cats out and they didn't mess with the goats.

Update on Zee: I started to suspect contractions because she has yet to lay down and she seemed to tense up some here and there. I don't know for sure though. Waiting to see if she does it some more.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

yay! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:hair: She finally laid down and seems relaxed again. She pawed near her trough, pawed near the gate and then turned and faced the other direction. Finally pawed again and laid down and has been there ever since. Now she is one to paw on a regular basis when she's ready to lay down so that's normal. So I guess we're still waiting...


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

It's going to be a long night....


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

She hasn't posted in a while, I think ray: somethings happening....


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:? ray:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Has anyone heard anything? Anything happening?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

I hope everything's okay!!


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

She will go when she is ready. I bet Ashley is out with her and the babies.

WOW Ashley, 20 degrees is nice if they kid around here.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

I know she is saying that Zee is over due but really goats have until day 160 to kid. THis is unusual and most kid by 155 though with ND kidding 90% of the time before day 150.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:? ray: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

Fingers crossed for babies!!! It's terribly windy here today


----------



## helmstead

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:type:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

No babies again today and no signs there'll be any today either.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:GAAH:

Did you try squeezing her?


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*

:sigh:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee Overdue 151*



RunAround said:


> :GAAH:
> 
> Did you try squeezing her?


Just about! We did bounce her and feel for babies. I felt some waves. Stuck two fingers in but didn't reach the cervix or it was open so I don't know yet. I may check again later.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

Try giving her some nutri drench and calcium drench. That usually helps my girls move things along.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

Take her for LONNNGGG walk and go over the details of birthing----she might have forgotten something. :slapfloor:
Hope she goes for you soon. ray:


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

Zee is making us :crazy: But on a positive note you have over 1000 views on this thread, everyone is losing hair on this one!  :laugh:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

:wallbang: :dazed:


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

Love the new smilies 

Zee is a  lol


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

Zee is going onder: "What can I do to drive Ashley up the wall?" 
I love these smilies!! :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

omg they added the new smilies!! cool- thanks Dreamchaser!!

:kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: soon! she cant hold out much longer.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

I use to have calcium glucate but it appears to have vanished. I haven't need it in so long. I don't have a calcium drench and checked at the feed store just now for both gluconate and drench and they had neither. So no calcium to give. She's had alfalfa throughout her pregnancy and a selenium e-gel dose about a month ago.

She didn't do anything while I was gone. We all left to go to the grocery store, get some lunch and the feed store. Plenty of time to kid. No babies though.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

Any changes yet? :whatgoat:


----------



## SDK

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

i think it's time to get the needle and pop her so we can see those beautiful :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

Looks like her udder is a little bit bigger or did this afternoon. I will check again at feed time. That was about the only change. Monday will be day 154, if she hasn't kidded by then we'll be taking her to the vet. I sure hope she kids though, what a long weekend!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, Will she ever kid?*

Udder from yesterday evening...
















Udder from tonight...
















More from tonight...

















So I think we're finally getting somewhere. :leap: 
Oh and by the way, talk about butt shy! This doe hates her butt being looked at and its nearly impossible to get pictures. I had to stand in the corner where she wants to tuck her tush so hubby could get photos.


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

Don't you just love digital cameras! definitely bigger! yeah! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## liz

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

DEFINATELY making progress!!!

I predict that she will be showing us what she is wanting to hold on to by noon tomorrow :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

Yep I say tomorrow late afternoon and definately triplets- hopefully two does and a buck! :cake:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

Oh how wonderful that would be! I sure hope you are right! Tomorrow afternoon would be great!


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

I thought for sure I would see babies when I got home today....Come on Zee!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: I'm going :crazy: bonkers!!


----------



## SDK

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

yep thats alot of udder development.. i'd say take her on a nice looong walk tomorrow morning


----------



## capriola-nd

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

I was ten days late so my aunt took my mom on a VERY fast drive down a VERY bumpy, rutted road. Hmmmm. Maybe Zee needs one of these? I am totally kidding.

LOTS of udder development! Babies are coming so soon!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

Funny, I was late with both of my kids. Go figure. LOL

Well she was really mushy at 10PM when we checked. Hasn't been laying down at all, only once and was up again rather soon. So maybe we're getting there. Going to head to bed I think to try and get a bit of sleep. Wish us luck!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

Her udder is definitely bigger. Babies soon!!!! She looks like she has dropped more than in the earlier pics, too.  onder: Babies getting into position for a speedy exit... :kidblack: Come on, Zee!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, Udder is Bigger! Pics pg11...*

I'm so excited to say that she finally looks closer! She has an even bigger udder this AM, ligs still mush and she's actually discharging now. Wasn't eating hay at turn out but I think she might have went down there now. Going to wait and watch but I think we're almost there!


----------



## helmstead

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

:leap:


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

WOW that is a lot of utter development. We should be seeing babies really soon? Do you need to go anywhere? If so thatis when it will happen.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

Hooray! Hooray!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :laugh: Hope you see :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: soon!


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

I say :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: by noontime! :stars: 
How are the temps There?
Here it's 12 degrees, but below zero with the windchill and snowing, YUK
It must be better in SC!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

Low last night was 17 and the high today is suppose to be 36.

Here she is from a few minutes ago...








Here you can see her discharge a little better...









She's hanging out alone in the barn. Pawed and laid down in the far back corner and now she's over by the gate next to the wall. I think she might have had a contraction. We'll see....


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

:leap: She's ready!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

WOW :shocked: the babies have dropped :kidred: :kidred: :kidblack:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

I'm pretty positive she's starting to have contractions. Standing in the barn she was hunching up some and would paw like crazy but not lay down. She did finally lay down and then I think she did have a contraction because she shot that back leg out and rolled over a bit. So I think we're making progress.


----------



## Molly&Monica

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

O my gosh-I can hardly stand this! Is this day 153 now?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

Yep, day 153 for Zee. She's definitely having contractions.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Zee, I think we might have babies today!*

Exciting! I want to see kids!

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

Me too!!!! :leap:


----------



## helmstead

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

This is TORTURE! So excited for you, Ashley! She must have heard the vet word...

Man did she ever put on that udder fast, too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

Hahahaha yes I think she got the drift when I examined her yesterday and she was threatened with the vet for sure! She doesn't want that. Hehe


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

Pshew finally! No turning back now Zee!!

Right on schedule for my afternoon triplets!


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

Excellent! I bet you're totally stoked 

I'm betting :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: as well! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

I stalled her just now since she's in the barn anyway. Easier to watch her there.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

:dazed:


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

How Exciting! :wahoo: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: come on Zee!


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

I think you might actually get babies finally!! Come on Zee....


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

YAY!!! Come on Zee!!!!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

Streaming goop but so far no pushing yet. Tearing up her stall though. LOL


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

You're gonna need a drink after this one, huh? lol :cheers:


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

oh well she does love to take her time doesn't she?  How long does it take for Ashley to lose it? That's what she is thinkin but babies soon :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

No joke! I'm beyond ready for her to be done.

I decided to let her out of her stall because she stalled out and wasn't progressing. She hasn't been out a few minutes and my gosh are the contractions strong now! So yes she was holding out for this. Gosh I hope its soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

She sounds real close... Happy and healthy kidding.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

any minute now!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## SDK

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

come on!!! lol i bet if you squeeze her they'd really shoot out


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

Pushing....


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

:leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

Good girl!!! (looks at watch- yep late afternoon!)

CANT WAIT to see what you get! :wahoo:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

 how many?!!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

:wahoo:  :leap: :dance: :stars: :clap: Come on girl!!! Let's see some babies!!


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

:wahoo: Way to go. Babies


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

I want to see!! :dazed:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

The count down ...all over again.... :leap: 10, 9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2............................ and................. :think: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

:crazy: :hair: :whatgoat:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*



toth boer goats said:


> The count down ...all over again.... 10, 9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2............................ and.................


lol really! shes out there probably drying off kids and cogratulating Zillionaire

:greengrin:


----------



## SDK

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

lol judging on the way zee's been keeping these kids hidden.. she's just faking


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Zee is having contractions....*

Zee kidded shortly after I posted that. She had a beautiful almost solid gold doeling. I'm so thrilled she had her with no complications at all. The kidding went super smooth and wasn't hard on her at all.

Ok, piccies...

























More when she's fluffed up.


----------



## RunAround

Only one???? LOL Well CONGRATS!! :clap: Sure did make you wait but at least it was a doe! :kidred: :crazy:


----------



## BetterBuckskins

:clap: :birthday: congrats on the beautiful doe!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

:lovey: wow, are you sure theres only one?

shes soo pretty :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead

:stars:


----------



## KW Farms

:lovey: Congrats!!! What a little sweetheart!! I can't believe she only had one! I thought for sure she'd have at least a couple in there! 

Seems like everyone has been having lots of doe kids born lately...I am crossing my fingers that this is a doe year!! Last year I had SO many buck kids!


----------



## myfainters

Awww she's ADORABLE!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! arty:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## SterlingAcres

Wow! Only one!? 

She's gorgeous! Congrats :kidred:


----------



## Riot_My_Love

hlala: _What an amazing little doe! Congrats!_


----------



## toth boer goats

> lol really! shes out there probably drying off kids and cogratulating Zillionaire
> 
> :greengrin:


 You were right Katrina.... but one....:whatgoat:

she's ...so adorable... :lovey: :kidred:


----------



## SDK

lol shes gorgeous!!! a real million dollar baby, and a very well done one


----------



## liz

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

WHAT A PRETTY LIL' GIRL TOO :stars:


----------



## Molly&Monica

Oh what a beautiful little :kidred:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

KW Farms said:


> :lovey: Congrats!!! What a little sweetheart!! I can't believe she only had one! I thought for sure she'd have at least a couple in there!
> 
> Seems like everyone has been having lots of doe kids born lately...I am crossing my fingers that this is a doe year!! Last year I had SO many buck kids!


We had a buck year last year too so I'm so glad its starting off so good already. Last year we started with twin bucks, then we had a single buck. I couldn't believe it! Well this time we're starting with a doe, maybe there's more to come. :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms

That would be great!!! :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Well congratulations! She is beautiful! I cant believe she had only one, but at least it was a girl!


:birthday:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

It surely is a doe kid year, most if not all of the breeders i know, have had all or mostly does :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

All I've seem to have heard of are doe only births too. Shoot, like you'd hear one of us complain! HA!


----------



## Epona142

What a beautiful little doe!!! I would love a gold doe. Congratulations!! :clap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

:stars: :balloons: :birthday: :balloons: :stars: 

Awww!! Shes adorable!!!!
Congratulations!!! Whatzer name?!? I like Million Dollar Baby! LOL  Courtesy of SDK Hehe.
:kidred: :wahoo: 

I hope for a doe year too. Mainly because I would love to retain a lot of doelings, but also because none of them will be registered. Soooo the less bucklings I have, the less I have to worry about banding.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

I know Zee has a daughter named Zoe at another farm so I don't want to use that. I was actually leaning towards Zinnia. Her sire is J-Nels SQ River Birch and dam is Caesar's Villa GS Zillionaire *D so I don't know. We played around with some money names last night. Like Rolling In The Doe, Gold Doubloon, Burried Treasure, Zillions, Lottery, Show Me The Money, etc. I just don't know. So we played on River names that start with Z and so far the only one I ran across is Zambezi. Zinnia is a flower and River is actually River Birch which is a tree. So I don't know. 

Most of her kids from previous years were named Z names. Zeus, ZMillionaire, Zoe etc.


----------



## Suellen

*CONGRATS*She is adorable.
Suellen
:wahoo:


----------



## SterlingAcres

I like Zinnia. That's cute


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Thank you! I'm really leaning towards Zinnia too.


----------



## Idahodreamer

Omg, she's beautiful!!! Congrats!!! :lovey: :kidred: . 
Zinnia is perfect for her.


----------



## jdgray716

Well, congrats. Very nice. I love her color! So far this year it has been a boy/girl year for me. Well later of last year first of this year. LOL. To be honest I have always had good luck with winter kids but as cold as it is getting I will just be glad they live if I don't catch them coming. I think next year the latest we will do is NOV kids and end of FEB kiddings. ray: 

Congrats again! :leap:


----------



## goatshows

I sure hope its a doe year!!!
looks like Zee pulled an Emily, making you think she had twins or trips but the she only had a single and taking her sweet old time kidding!
Glad that you lucked out with a beautiful doeling!!!!! :leap:


----------

